# do Mini Cooper Rims fit VW? 4x100



## Toadster (Nov 19, 2001)

does anyone know?


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: do Mini Cooper Rims fit VW? 4x100 (Toadster)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4719182


----------



## Toadster (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: do Mini Cooper Rims fit VW? 4x100 (teutoned)*

ok thx - i guess one could bore the center, and needs spacers...
too much work in my book


----------



## rabbit ryzec (Aug 12, 2011)

I have 17 mini Cooper s wheels w/20mm spacers on an 83 Gti..center bore fit perfectly..


----------

